# Basic_piping



## سامح 2010 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرفق ملف بعنوان Basic_piping
وهو مفيد جدا لمعرفة اساسيات Piping
نسأل الله أن ينفعكم به
نسألكم الدعاء

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## LIALY (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## LIALY (28 ديسمبر 2009)

تصفحته فعلااااا رائع 
أسأل الله لك الجنه


----------



## mohamed.fatehy (30 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you very much 
it's really nice


----------



## said said (30 ديسمبر 2009)

I find it very interesting "BARAKA ALLAHOU FIKA" choukrane


----------



## نجلاء محمد فتحى (2 يناير 2010)

جيد جد شكرا


----------



## محمد عبيد عمر (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا علي هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## أبو علاء الحمصي (10 يناير 2010)

ألف شكر اخي الكريم، فعلا كتاب جيد و معلومات قيمة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (17 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير , يعطيك العافية فعلا معلومات مفيدة 0


----------



## ibrahim all (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (4 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك00000مع التقدير*


----------



## ammar1978 (22 أبريل 2010)

thanks


----------



## ammar1978 (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا للاخوة الكرام


----------



## virtualknight (23 أبريل 2010)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا الملف القيم


----------



## صبحى الشيخ (28 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (5 مارس 2013)

بارك الله بك


----------



## tifaonline (24 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## hazim aly (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## ashraf_i_ibrahim (10 فبراير 2014)

thanks a lot


----------

